# Will the 7D be retired soon?



## Mecal (Sep 25, 2012)

I am looking to finally upgrade my camera, and I'd like to go big.  The 7D looks awesome, to say the least, however, I noticed that it was release in 2009, so its 3 years old by now.  That's not to say that it wont still be an excellent camera, I just wouldn't want to purchase it if it is going to drop price when a new release comes out.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 25, 2012)

Yes, and a retirement party will be held in the cafeteria on Friday, from 5:45 until 9:00 PM. Former models, 20D,30D,40D,and 50D have already confirmed that they will be there to join in the festivities. It *was *widely expected that the 7D would be given a gold watch; it was also speculated that the 7D's desk supplies and coffee mugs and stuff would be unceremoniously dumped into a cardboard box, and the 7D told to "go quietly," but it didn't end quite that badly. The new model is expected soon!


----------



## ducatiman1967 (Sep 25, 2012)

I just recently parted ways with my 7D after a short 10 month affair . For me it seemed to always have focusing issues, it was always hit and miss and all my lenses needed adjustments . The final nail in the coffin was shooting an indoor roller derby event. My friend was using his Pentax K5 and his high Iso results knocked the CF card door right off my 7D!
But now I'm happy to say that I've found love again in my new girl, my 5D Mark III


----------



## Dao (Sep 25, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Yes, and a retirement party will be held in the cafeteria on Friday, from 5:45 until 9:00 PM. Former models, 20D,30D,40D,and 50D have already confirmed that they will be there to join in the festivities. It *was *widely expected that the 7D would be given a gold watch; it was also speculated that the 7D's desk supplies and coffee mugs and stuff would be unceremoniously dumped into a cardboard box, and the 7D told to "go quietly," but it didn't end quite that badly. The new model is expected soon!




Poor 10D, didn't get the invitation.  so sad !!!

And D30 and D60 (yes, some of them still alive even though they are old) are crying now.


----------



## mjhoward (Sep 25, 2012)

ducatiman1967 said:


> I just recently parted ways with my 7D after a short 10 month affair . For me it seemed to always have focusing issues, it was always hit and miss and all my lenses needed adjustments . The final nail in the coffin was shooting an indoor roller derby event. My friend was using his Pentax K5 and his high Iso results knocked the CF card door right off my 7D!
> But now I'm happy to say that I've found love again in my new girl, my 5D Mark III



Just as the Pentax K5 knocked the socks off the 7D in high ISO/DR, the D800 knocks the socks off the 5D3.


----------



## ducatiman1967 (Sep 25, 2012)

mjhoward said:
			
		

> Just as the Pentax K5 knocked the socks off the 7D in high ISO/DR, the D800 knocks the socks off the 5D3.



Maybe true,, but I just HATE the way Nickons ( or is it Nikon ) feel in the hand.


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 25, 2012)

I hate the 7D autofocus. I expected it to be the greatest thing, but it's very jittery and nervous. My 60D doesn't focus quite as fast as the 7D, but atleast it can find and hold focus in most situations where the 7D can't.


----------



## fjrabon (Sep 25, 2012)

rexbobcat said:
			
		

> I hate the 7D autofocus. I expected it to be the greatest thing, but it's very jittery and nervous. My 60D doesn't focus quite as fast as the 7D, but atleast it can at least find and hold focus in most situations where the 7D can't.



Yeah, the 7D definitely seemed to trade a bit of focal stability for focal speed. 

What focus modes do you use?

Single shot, single point is pretty stable. But the auto area modes can be really jumpy. And anything you use servo mode for cam be jumpy.


----------



## jaomul (Sep 25, 2012)

To OP while the timeframe seems right for a 7d replacement there has recently been a fairly significant firmwire update which improves many of the functions that were in the 7d. While all is speculation it would be no surprise if the 7d is not updated for a while yet


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 25, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I mostly use the middle point. Yeah, One-Shot isn't too bad, but the Servo mode only works about 75% of the time. It's like it never commits to the focus, especially in dark areas. My 60D SUCKS at lowlight, but if there is any sense of contrast it will focus on something, even if that something isn't what you want it to focus on. The 7D just keeps hunting until infinity.

My university newspaper uses them, so I've gotten some experience with one...unfortunately...I had to use it to photograph a concert last night and if I had to rate it I would give it about 6/10 stars. lol


----------



## JohnTrav (Sep 25, 2012)

I never have a problem with my 7D. It works great and takes great shots. I would like to upgrade to a 5D iii but isn't worth it really for me right now. 

It all depends on how big you want to go.  You can always get a used 7D and be happy with it. Or you can really go big and get a 5D iii.


----------



## fjrabon (Sep 25, 2012)

rexbobcat said:
			
		

> I mostly use the middle point. Yeah, One-Shot isn't too bad, but the Servo mode only works about 75% of the time. It's like it never commits to the focus, especially in dark areas. My 60D SUCKS at lowlight, but if there is any sense of contrast it will focus on something, even if that something isn't what you want it to focus on. The 7D just keeps hunting until infinity.
> 
> My university newspaper uses them, so I've gotten some experience with one...unfortunately...I had to use it to photograph a concert last night and if I had to rate it I would give it about 6/10 stars. lol



Weird. I tend to have the opposite problem in servo mode. It will jump to something else, and it will shoot no matter what, even if its not exactly in focus. This also varies a lot by lens. The 70-200 f/2.8 is II L focuses like lightning, even though it will jump from point to point in servo mode with auto area, it will focus in almost 0 light. The 28-135 kit lens will keep trying to find focus occasionally. Especially if your focal point is on a patch of smooth skin. 

I've also noticed the 7D seems to have a harder time focusing if IS is on, though I have no idea why that would be the case.


----------



## fjrabon (Sep 25, 2012)

JohnTrav said:
			
		

> I never have a problem with my 7D. It works great and takes great shots. I would like to upgrade to a 5D iii but isn't worth it really for me right now.
> 
> It all depends on how big you want to go.  You can always get a used 7D and be happy with it. Or you can really go big and get a 5D iii.



Or you can go enormo with a phase 180.


----------



## Mecal (Sep 25, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Yes, and a retirement party will be held in the cafeteria on Friday, from 5:45 until 9:00 PM. Former models, 20D,30D,40D,and 50D have already confirmed that they will be there to join in the festivities. It *was *widely expected that the 7D would be given a gold watch; it was also speculated that the 7D's desk supplies and coffee mugs and stuff would be unceremoniously dumped into a cardboard box, and the 7D told to "go quietly," but it didn't end quite that badly. The new model is expected soon!



Oh good, I'll be off work by then so I can make it.



jaomul said:


> To OP while the timeframe seems right for a 7d replacement there has recently been a fairly significant firmwire update which improves many of the functions that were in the 7d. While all is speculation it would be no surprise if the 7d is not updated for a while yet



True, I did read about that... That was one of the things that made me wonder.



JohnTrav said:


> I never have a problem with my 7D. It works great and takes great shots. I would like to upgrade to a 5D iii but isn't worth it really for me right now.
> 
> It all depends on how big you want to go.  You can always get a used 7D and be happy with it. Or you can really go big and get a 5D iii.



Used is an option as well. And while the 5D would be nice, I don't want to sell my kidney.


----------



## Hardrock (Sep 26, 2012)

In Canons current line up I believe the 7d is the best bang for the buck! Im not sure why some of the other posters have had focus issues but mine has been fantastic with f4 and faster glass. If you have slow glass in low light yeah you will have issues but I use a 300F4 with a kenko 1.4x with great success. There are numerous adjustments and settings you can change with the focus system so it may take a little time to get to where you are comfortable. I would also look at the used market you can pick one up for a little under 1k$.


----------



## mrsfiveboyces (Sep 27, 2012)

I just recently upgraded to the 7D. I got mine through the Canon Loyalty program for $1087. While I love the camera, I am having a horrible time with the focus being hit or miss. I am hopeful things will get better.


----------



## GrantH (Sep 28, 2012)

Love my 7d and everything about it.


----------



## Siflan (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm not givin' up on my 7D.  It works for me.  Took that in SD - EOS 7D 28-135mm lens


----------



## gsgary (Sep 28, 2012)

Yes but i hope it does not expect to get a pension after only working a few years


----------

